# How to become an expert knitter free online book



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is a link to a free online book. Enjoy
http://www.studioknits.com/booktoc.htm


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't think it's free. You have to pay for it using Paypal.


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Bea 465 said:


> I don't think it's free. You have to pay for it using Paypal.


I am reading it and I did not have to go into paypal or do anything even download it. Just click on the links to the chapters.
There is a paypal icon on the top of the page but I think that is to buy patterns.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

It is "free" in that you can choose any chapter you wish and read it direct from their web site. If you want a separate CD so you can read it while off line, that is what the Pay Pal is for. I've bookmarked the site for future reference. Thanks!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi, you can either buy the CD for offline viewing, or access the inf. on the site for free. I plan on just viewing it online. DJ

Sorry, guess we were all typing a response at the same time!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

A chapter on "Ironing"? Seriously? I'd NEVER iron a knitted project unless I wanted to flatten the stitches. The writer does say to do what's on the label, and then all the labels show "do not iron". I believe she just contradicted herself.

Some other chapters (after a quick perusal) made me feel a bit talked-down-to. But then, I realize, it's probably written for someone who's very novice at knitting.

Some good tips, though.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

You can read the book for free online. The patterns/kits advertised within are for sale, as well as if you want a copy of the book on CD. 
You could also Save the book to your Desktop for future reference, minus the patts.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

I just bought the cd as I sometimes take forever for me to put down my needles or my tablet to sit down and read.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> It is "free" in that you can choose any chapter you wish and read it direct from their web site. If you want a separate CD so you can read it while off line, that is what the Pay Pal is for. I've bookmarked the site for future reference. Thanks!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, my mistake.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Has some really good info there. TNX for posting.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Bea 465 said:


> I don't think it's free. You have to pay for it using Paypal.


The online version is free. You have the option of buying a CD to read offline.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Many thanks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I bookmarked it.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's free. The patterns are paid through PayPal. I just read through the free book and the links work.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

saved thanks for finding


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Bleeshea said:


> Here is a link to a free online book. Enjoy
> http://www.studioknits.com/booktoc.htm


Thank you for link. I will enjoy.


----------



## Barb Manitoba (Dec 28, 2012)

I was able to go through every page and wasn't asked to pay. Its a great link.


----------



## knitnweed (Apr 18, 2011)

I gave it a quick look on shaping and found that it seemed not to include the common paractice of the decrease one stitch in from the edge. Which does make the edges much smoother. 

I may take another look later. Or maybe a longer read to get more of the information.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for link.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> I don't think it's free. You have to pay for it using Paypal.


its free... I just bookmarked it after reading about ironing.. pretty good advice.

Thanks for the link it looks like it would be something a person could refer to from time to time


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

It is amazing and it's free. Just tap on a topic and it opens. If you want the cd you pay, otherwise you must read it on your computer. 

Thanks. 

Pzoe


----------



## emerald60 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the link! I've bookmarked it to read later.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting, will read it over the weekend.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Very interesting reading. I noticed a few negative comments in this thread. I suggest reading the last chapter first. The book might make more sense. It did to me anyway. I plan to read the rest soon.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I bookmarked it also. Some time in the future I will read it and print out the chapters that I find most useful. There are a lot of pages to print. I have been knitting for over 60 years, but there is always something new to learn, even from a beginning knitting book.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

This is a wonderful resource. I looked at a few sections and found it very helpful. Thanks for sharing.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice resource THANKS bunches.

Never too old to learn right?


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Liked the site. Signed up for the newsletter. Found a gorgeous skirt pattern. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

TawnyaFletcher said:


> Liked the site. Signed up for the newsletter. Found a gorgeous skirt pattern. Thanks so much for sharing.


I didn't explore the site. Will have to check it out. Thanks for the info. Enjoy


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I too have bookmarked it.


----------

